
States delaying primaries past 9 June may face delegate penalty, warns DNC memo - AndrewBissell
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/mar/17/dnc-memo-primary-delays-could-result-delegate-reduction
======
erentz
DNC should admit the primaries are a charade and cancel them and pick the
candidate they’re going to pick anyway. The process is so clearly
nondemocratic. They keep finding new ways to suppress voters, fiddle with
results, etc.

